# mk5 r32 engine swap into rabbit/golf...possible?



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

[I've been on here for almost 10 years so i dont need a lecture if this is asked often :beer:... just cant find anyhting with this new search.]

i have the POSSIBLE opportunity to obtain a mk5 r32 engine but i have a few main concerns:
-is there any drivetrain that could be used? (being that the mk5 r32 only came DSG in US)
-if so then what harness would work? 
-and a bunch of other concerns... 

the biggest unknown for me is the transmission though so ANY info would be good...
like i said sorry if this sounds like a newbie question i just lost tons of enthusiasm since i got the rabbit and rarely come on vortex anymore
:beer::beer:

heres a pic of the car its POTENTIALLY going in if someone can help me out


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Well the motor's gonna fit.Maybe you can modify the stock R harness, or maybe one from a manual in Europe will work. 

As far as Transmissions, If an earlier 24v six speed would bolt up, you'd be in the game. I'd kill to see this done. I'm sure others on here will have way more insight than I. 

BTW, your car is dope as ****.


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

I wonder if the o2m 6speed would hook up, but the mk4 and 5 r32s have a different block no? And would there then be an issue with the axles? 
Thanks for the compliment btw


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

R32 motor for mk4 and mk5 will bolt to the mk4 02m,
the motor/trans will fit in the car
the biggest hassle with this swap is the floor pan in the rear and adding the drivshaft support in the center of the car.
the harness won't be fun but shouldn't need to hack anything up to install it, just lots of time and wiring diagrams.

all in all, yes it can be done, but its a good amount of work.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ,
> 
> 
> all in all, yes it can be done, but its a good amount of work.


Just like any swap done right.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

My only concern would be the amount of $$$ and a hell of a lot of work. If that isn't a concern then anything is possibe.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

2ohgti said:


> My only concern would be the amount of $$$ and a hell of a lot of work. If that isn't a concern then anything is possibe.


it would be so worth it though


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> R32 motor for mk4 and mk5 will bolt to the mk4 02m,
> the motor/trans will fit in the car
> the biggest hassle with this swap is the floor pan in the rear and adding the drivshaft support in the center of the car.
> the harness won't be fun but shouldn't need to hack anything up to install it, just lots of time and wiring diagrams.
> ...


sorry i probably should have stated that i wanted to keep it FWD. since i know the o2m bolts to the MK4 R32 engine (as ive seen in a few R32 mk3/2s with FWD) i was hoping i can do the same. if your saying i can do the same with the MK5 R32 engine and the mk4 o2m what else would be involved with the actualy physical connection?
thanks guys :beer:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

VR6 BeelzeDub said:


> sorry i probably should have stated that i wanted to keep it FWD. since i know the o2m bolts to the MK4 R32 engine (as ive seen in a few R32 mk3/2s with FWD) i was hoping i can do the same. if your saying i can do the same with the MK5 R32 engine and the mk4 o2m what else would be involved with the actualy physical connection?
> thanks guys :beer:


Torque steer much?!?!?!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ah, yes thats differnt story haha.
yes we have done that in a mk4 jetta.

wiring and swping pedal, shifter, clutch setup over
biggest issue is the ecu will look for a DSG. you'll have to get things coded out or changed. not 100% sure how to do that BUT i know it can be done.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

find eos vr6 donor


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

you planning on getting a donor car or just the motor?


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

so..... any updates?


----------

